# freshwater clown fish?



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

suite, sounds cool.


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

ill look forward to the picture lol , i should be able to identify those for you , i work at the lfs and i see lots of fish come in and out.


jordan


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Cant wait to see a pic. I wonder if it is really a Clown Fish!


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

lol no a orange and black turning into a rainbow? no way there way to sensitive to color or tatoo 

jordan


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

Didn't someone post a pic of a Clown Killifish recently?

The description sounds a bit like that.

s


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

i was thinking a killi but i never really looked that far into them.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

that's what i thought, but do they have a blue spot?


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

i once looked into killis and there was every shape and color , lets wait for a picture ! itll be easier lol


----------



## typically (Dec 29, 2006)

ahhhhh well you guys got it. they are Clown Killifish. my LFS didn't have say Killifish they just said clown fish. I also searched this forum and found the thread you were talking about frawg as to caring about them. when i searched them on google i found a site that was selling a pair of them for $28.99! i got 2 for $8 i don't think they are a pair though. I think i am going back to my LFS tomorrow with my roommate (he just got a 40 gallon corner tank w/ stand for free how sweet is that?) to get a few more of the cool little guys.

now the filter i have on my tank is a aquaclear 20 is there a way i can put a sponge or something on the intake so that they wont get sucked up? im kind of worried about them getting sucked up into the filter because they are so small. also from what i've read they are pretty easy to breed so i may have even smaller guys swimming around in the tank. any advice?


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Maybe some sort of freshwater dwarf puffer? They sometimes have blue spots.

Tommy


----------



## RedIrocZ-28 (Oct 24, 2006)

LS6 Tommy said:


> Maybe some sort of freshwater dwarf puffer? They sometimes have blue spots.
> 
> Tommy



Mine definitely have blue spots, well one is more of a royal blue and the other is a pale blue/grey. Kinda wondering if I got a mateing pair of them. Crossing my fingers.

Clown Killifish eh? Maybe the centerpiece for my new 60gal cube tank.


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

uhh you can throw a sponge on youre intake or filter floss it , it cant hurt its called a prefilter.

jordan


----------



## typically (Dec 29, 2006)

now when you say sponge can i just pick up any type of sponge like the ones that i put in my aquaclear 20 and just shape it a little so its not so huge? if i put filter floss in the intake or a sponge over it wont that put a strain on the motor? i figure either way it will put a strain on it but i just don't wanna kill this filter its only about a month old.
sorry for not putting up pics last night i had a meeting when i got home then i got sucked into thursday night tv =] i will be at my comp all night working on a website tonight so im sure i'll need a break at some point. i'll throw them up tonight. i still have to put pics of my tank up too =]


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

n e old sponge that right ! a aquaclear sponge would woul but i would chop it so its not as big and i usually take my scissors and cut a slit down the centre for the intake tube to fit. i dont think it puts strain on the pump because the pump is running just as fast but its not pulling enough water, those pumps are set up to pull a certain amount there set up just to go and you can adjust it but where you put the intake tube over the pump.


jordan


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

The aquaclear sponges are perfect for prefilters IMO.


----------

